# 220AH 6V Johnson Controls Battery @ Sams for $71



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

I am using them in my Ghia. I have a 96 volt system and they are doing just fine. They are not very old but so far all is good. I have driven a solid 25 miles starting out at 102 volts resting and ending with 94 volts resting. That is driving from 50 to 60 mph during most of the trip. Some was slower and some stop and go but mostly hwy speeds. I am pleased with the performance but they do sag a bit but that is a normal thing for flooded lead batteries. You should also be able to find the same brand in 8 volt size too. Those would be a good alternative so you can have a 144 volt pack. Either would be good. 


Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, you can buy them in California. You can get them anywhere in the US that has a Sam's Club. 

Pete


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I have them also. I have been happy so far. I have 2000 miles on them and no failures. They perform as expected.

According to the manager at my Sam's Club, they have no markup on those batteries. The only discount he could offer for a high quantity was $3/battery but that required purchasing an entire semi load.


----------

